# My first mice in 3 years



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I took the dive this morning and adopted (well, I bought em xD) two mice from a local petstore feeder bin o3o

I went in to get cat toys, and I browsed the mice like I normally do, they only had one, a heavily pregnant chocolate pied (she's got white on her belly and a white spot on her head, that's pied, right?) and then I saw in the corner, a mouse that made me jump out of my skin, I thought it was a really badly marked merle, but his belly is white, he's mostly black with a white blaze on his head and what looks to me like either a splashed or roanish colored band on his butt.

unfortunately I STILL can't find my camera, so no pics, but I'll see if I can't snag my dad's phone when he comes over later.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on your new mice  Wish they were available in pet stores around here, I was looking for nearly a year before I eventually found a breeder nearby to get them from instead! Look forward to seeing the pics if you get hold of a camera


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

glad you both got mice in the end.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Good luck with the litter and all


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Lucky you to find such pretty babies at the pet store! Hope you find your camera; I would love to see pix of the buck. As for the chocolate doe, it will be interesting to see what her pups look like. From your description she may or may not be pied. I've bred two cow-spotted pieds together and gotten a black mouse with white blaze and a white belly stripe. Then I've bred another mouse with a white star and white belly stripe with a traditional pied and just gotten selfs. I've heard there's a recessive gene (headspot hs/hs) for these markings, but I don't really know. Pretty either way!


----------

